# Have you suffered health problems as a result of IVF? Fee paid



## ChloeLambert (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi there
I am a freelance journalist writing an article for the Daily Mail about whether IVF poses a risk to the health of the mother. This is following a report which suggested women undergoing IVF were at significantly raised risk of embolisms or blood clots during pregnancy. 
It's essential we hear from women in their own words and I would like to hear from any women or their partners or widowers who feel that IVF affected their health - it might be a blood clot, or something totally different. 
I am keen to hear from women of all ages and it doesn't matter whether you were successful with IVF or not. 
This would involve a short phone interview with me and ideally a photo. We can offer a fee or a donation to a charity of your choice as a gesture of thanks for the interview. If this sounds like you or anyone you know, or would like to find out more, do get in touch. My email is [email protected] and my number is 07768 751 426. 
Thanks
Chloe Lambert


----------

